# Alice in Brady Bunch Wonderland



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

she could have the look of alice in wonderland with the blue dress alice wore with on the brady bunch. or have brady bunch alice dress up like alice in wonderland. something like that, not sure that was any help


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

Honestly people probably won't get this. Even if she were to dress up as The Brady Bunch Alice dressed in an Alice costume everybody would probably just assume she's an older chick dressed as Alice. If it's what she really wants I say she should go for it.


----------



## mandyo (Sep 12, 2010)

dress as alice from the brady bunch but carry a "drink me" bottle. get your husband to dress up as sam the butcher. you could get raunchy if you want with sam asking if you would like to try some of his meat and alice replying eat me


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆHA! Too funny!

I think it's brilliant, but I definitely don't think most will get it. It'll be a hoot for those that do, though. Weird that they already kind of dress the same - similar colors, both have aprons... that almost makes it harder.

She could carry around a laundry basket of folded clothes, or maybe some bagged lunches with names on them. Or wear big yellow cleaning gloves and carry a plunger?

Maybe print this off, stick it to a book and carry it around?
http://images2.fanpop.com/image/pho...Cook-Book-the-brady-bunch-8896321-427-600.jpg

Tough one. Your wife might be TOO clever.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

That image is awesome. Thanks Gruesome.


----------

